# 403 - Forbidden



## theneatener (Dec 30, 2013)

So, I might be posting this to the wrong forum, but I have no idea which one would be best . . .

I used to be able to reach my city’s website without a problem, but for months now I’ve gotten: “403 - Forbidden: Access is denied. You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.”

I have an iMac running OSX and a laptop running Windows 7, and I experience this problem on both computers while using Chrome, Firefox, Safari, and IE. Same with my cellphone, but only when it connects wirelessly to my network—I can reach the site when I’m on the LTE network. The PC connects wirelessly and the Mac has a wired connection to my modem, so I thought the problem might be modem related, but I really have no idea (and, apparently, neither does Comcast).

I can access the site with no problem from my work computer (and cell), so I don’t see how it could be the site. I’ve cleared my cache, reset my modem, and even released and renewed my IP address (for an unrelated reason, and I didn’t expect it to have any effect on the 403 msg). The Mac’s firewall is off; the PC’s firewall is on.

I’d appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

"Error 403 Access Denied/Forbidden" occurs when you connect to Windows Update


----------



## theneatener (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, Corday, but none of those solutions helped.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start in IE and look to see if you have any banned sites: IE>Tools>Privacy>Sites.
Also try running without add-ons to see if one is causing the problem. Another possibility, setting child restraints on computer.


----------



## theneatener (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, no. Nothing blocked, no add-ons installed in IE (which I only ever used to see if I could get to the blocked site, which I couldn't). Also, how would the Microsoft fixes solve the problem on my Mac?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Moved to the Mac forum


----------



## theneatener (Dec 30, 2013)

Old Rich said:


> Moved to the Mac forum


Even tho this is a problem on both my PC and my Mac? Not that it really matters where it is, just as long as I can get a fix.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Moving it to the appropriate forum will get better help.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Let me make sure I have this correct.

1. It happens on a Mac, and PC and even your cellphone... when any of these devices are connecting to the internet through your modem at your home.
2. It does not happen when you connect any of those machines through an LTE network.

Can you take your Laptop to a Starbucks or something and use their internet? If so does it work there?

If the above is true then it seems the only common denominator of the problem is the Modem/your home connection. My guess is that the IP address of your modem is being blocked by the server administrator for some reason. You can get a 403 if your IP address has been blacklisted.


----------



## theneatener (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes and yes. Good idea on taking my laptop for an outing. I'll see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## theneatener (Dec 30, 2013)

I connected my laptop to another wireless network and successfully got to my city's website, so clearly the problem is with my modem or IP address. I've already released/renewed my IP address a couple of times (though I have no way of knowing if it's actually changed), and it hasn't helped, so now what? Contact the city's IT dept and ask them why they're blocking me?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Releasing and Renewing your IP address isn't going to change your external IP address. It will only make a change to your local IP address issued by the DHCP server in your router (your router issues internal IP addresses to all devices connected to it). Your external IP address is the one the website sees, and blocks.

If you go here: What Is My IP | Shows Your IP Address.

You will see you external IP address. Write that down, then unplug your modem (all cables not just power) and leave it unplugged for like an hour. Then plug everything back in and go back to: What Is My IP | Shows Your IP Address. and see if you were issued a new IP from your ISP.

You may or may not have gotten a new one depending on how your ISP recycles IP addresses.

Honestly.... it is probably easier to call your ISP and ask them to change your IP rather than call the city and actually get a hold of someone who would know what you are talking about.


----------

